# KICKSTARTER -VINTAGE SUBMARINER AUTOMATIC HOMAGE WATCH



## pegasuswatches (Sep 1, 2016)

Our second Kickstarter campaign will be launched on the 15th of September. The previous one was supported by 169 backers with a zero budget for advertising.

We are launching the first "Aged in Italy" watch. We aim to manufacture brand new watches that look aged from the dial details to the packaging. Our mission is to revolutionize the market for vintage watches by offering a completely new product, more reliable and affordable than old watches.

We are now sharing with you the new project in order to get some feedbacks, we aim to improve day by day, every comment is welcomed.

Here is the link of our campaign pre-view, what do you think? What should we do in order to increase the spread of our project?

Hope you guys enjoy the video, we worked really a lot on that 

KICKSTARTER PRE-VIEW LINK: http://goo.gl/LNRMrl

Thanks in advance for your support.

Have a good day


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice to see a microbrand that bothers to decorate the 9015, but why aluminium for the bezel?


----------



## pegasuswatches (Sep 1, 2016)

Jeremy Fisher said:


> Nice to see a microbrand that bothers to decorate the 9015, but why aluminium for the bezel?


 Hi Jeremy,

thanks for your feedback. We decided to use alu bezel because the ceramic creates a too shiny effect that is not vintage at all. As a matter of fact ceramic is a quite modern material that was not used during the 50s and 60s. 
If you have other questions feel free to ask =)


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

pegasuswatches said:


> Hi Jeremy,
> 
> thanks for your feedback. We decided to use alu bezel because the ceramic creates a too shiny effect that is not vintage at all.


 But Christopher Ward use a matte ceramic bezel in their C60 vintage diver to great effect. So much so, that I bought one!


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

What you should really do is contact the forum owner, Roy, and ask if you can post in the Official Watch Manufacturer section of the forum - much more polite way to advertise your brand.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

richy176 said:


> What you should really do is contact the forum owner, Roy, and ask if you can post in the Official Watch Manufacturer section of the forum - much more polite way to advertise your brand.


 +1

From the forum rules.

*Advertising and Commercial Third Party Links*

No advertising of products or services, or any other thing, is permitted unless sanctioned by the Admin team. Links to or URLs for commercial or other sites selling watches or watch related items are not permitted. Images linked from commercial sites will also be removed at the Admin team's discretion. Within the context of any discussion, information about locating and sharing specific products and expertise is permitted.

I actually read this before I joined. :yes:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Yet another Sub-a-like, just what the watch industry desperately needs..... :shothead:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

The watch forum rules you havnt followed for one :bash:

I like the look of the watches and viewed your website they are up against some pritty good competition steinhart , obris Morgan , Armida etc etc

but to be fair I do like the green face with green insert but a bit over the price Of what I would want to spend

please contact the owner Roy for full permisson and details on the advertising space


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Another



artistmike said:


> Yet another Sub-a-like, just what the watch industry desperately needs..... :shothead:


 My thoughts exactly ...

Not original all been done before... boring...


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

If these are circa £350 then that looks poor value v Steinhart who are similar in price, with a bracelet and a Swiss movement.

Also don't quite grasp the whole 'aged in Italy' thing. It looks like only 2 of the watches use aged lume colour, the others look new. I assume they must be made in Italy?

The Sub homage market space is very crowded, and I'm not sure your USP is quite U enough to beat the established players.

I would also say that including a bracelet option would be wise: the watch you are emulating is best regognised on its OEM bracelet, and alot of buyers will like to have that. It is also so easy to change the strap, that many watch buyers will head straight for the bracelet option and add leather straps later. I personally much prefer a bracelet, and would be unlikely to purchase one of yours for that reason.

Finally, what is 'aged' about your sapphire crystal? Looks normal to me.

Finally finally, you should be aware that Marcello C already use the name Nettuno for one of their dive watches, so you'd better be sure they've not patented it.

Sorry to be negative, but not floating my boat.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Aluminium bezel seems a terrible idea... making the most exposed part of the watch out of a soft material seems bonkers.

Aside from that it looks ok but theres zero interest from me on several grounds....

Firstly there is nothing new or unusual about such a watch. I don't want a homage and if I did I would go for a tried and tested one...or more likely the watch that the homage pays tribute to.

I don't really understand the number of people trying to reinvent the wheel... the market is already diluted with this kind of thing...unless you can do it cheaper, better or more inventively than the others (which I doubt you can) then why bother?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

pegasuswatches said:


> What should we do in order to increase the spread of our project?


 Firstly, you could offer one of your watches to the forum for a review by some of it's members.

Secondly, you should cut all of the marketing nonsense from your campaign, it really doesn't wash with anyone genuinely interested in watches. For example:



"*100% handcrafted by skilled artisans*" - Are you sure about this one? Every piece of your watch is handmade? I don't believe a word of that.


"*The aging process requires great skill and is made possible by the experience of the best Italian craftsmen.*" Could you expand on that please? What actually happens during this ageing process as the watch looks like every other sub-alike?


"*The brand creates high-end unique and unrepeatable timepieces*" How can a watch made from catalogue parts based on someone else's design be described as high end, unique or unrepeatable (since it is already a repeat itself)?


"*this watch was designed to be an heirloom to be passed down to the next generation.*" Seriously?


"*We cooperate with some of the most experienced watch manufacturers, who have produced luxury watches for notorious brands.*" Would you care to let us know who these experienced watchmakers are? I'm guessing you mean Citizen / Miyota and a Chinese case making factory?


"*The assembly process, for instance, is done by expert technicians in a dust free environment.*" Who assembles your watches and where are they assembled?


"*Our mission is to revolutionize the market for vintage watches by offering a completely new product, more reliable and affordable than old watches.*" You know that people have been doing this for years, right? How are you revolutionising anything that others like Steinhart and even Alpha haven't done long before you?


Your site then goes on to sell the virtues of the 9015, C3 Luminova, 316L Steel and Sapphire glass - all of which your company had nothing to do with except for being another consumer of them.

I think the sheer amount of marketing veneer around your product lets you down and suggests there's very little substance to it in the first place.

As mentioned above, you've taken someone else's watch design and rebuilt it using catalogue parts (as far as I can tell) - can you tell us what value you have added aside from putting it in a fancy wooden box at the end?


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

> can you tell us what value you have added aside from putting it in a fancy wooden box at the end?


It looks like a very nice wooden box though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here we go again :laugh:


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

I am not a fan of "homage" watches at all, I would rather save up and buy the real model or go for a different design, but it seems many watch collectors are given how brands like Steinhart basically live off Sub homages. These don't seem half bad for the price (especially the "early backer" ones at around £250-300) aside from the choice to go with aluminium. The movement is what you expect from the price point (Steinhart cost around 100 euros more, and that is in line with 9015 vs 2824) and it is good to see sapphire on both sides, as well as a domed front crystal, at the price. Established, major Swiss brands use mineral backs for £1000+ watches.

But as people have said, the sub homage market is a crowded one. It may be difficult to stand out from the more established brands.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I wouldn't ever definitely say I'd not buy a homage as at times that's all finances allow for me. However I agree a lot with what Jeremy said above. Aluminium insert meh, no bracelet? Why no bracelet, for the proposed cost I'd expect one. The lack of one alone rules me out as a purchaser.

Aged? What does that mean exactly? If I wanted an aged watch I'd buy a preowned one. They look OK, but there again so do the many of the subalikes on the market already. I suspect these will also retain a better residual value as recognised brands. What is your brand going to give me that the more established ones don't already?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have no problem with homage watches but there is absolutely nothing about the Pegasus that would make me choose it over the likes of Steinhart :thumbdown:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

What exactly is wrong with an Ally insert? Everyone uses this and has done for 50 years.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Diver on leather, no bracelet option :taz: great diver.

I also have a thing about a new watch being aged at the factory. The whole appeal of an aged watch is exactly that, it is aged, it has history. It doesn't mean you used some yellow lume.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Padders said:


> What exactly is wrong with an Ally insert? Everyone uses this and has done for 50 years.


 That's my point, it's sort of so what you're using an aluminium insert.


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Padders said:


> What exactly is wrong with an Ally insert? Everyone uses this and has done for 50 years.


 It isn't a problem at their early backer prices, but for the RRP they are quoting seems a bit cheap. With comparably priced dive watches, you are really looking at ceramic


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Personally I'd rather an aluminium bezel to ceramic regardless of price.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

artistmike said:


> Yet another Sub-a-like, just what the watch industry desperately needs..... :shothead:


 My thoughts entirely, I hate to bash a new company and to be honest, having seen these Kickstarter projects on watchuseek I have from time to time had a look on the website to try and find a project I would be remotely interested in but far too many of them are bog standard diver subulike types or "dress watch" types with some quartz movement in advertised as "The finest Swiss movement" I would like nothing more than to support one of these companies but until they produce something original I think I will pass.

As for the aged in Italy thing, the only thing I see aged or remotely interesting are the watch straps and to be honest, they sell similar on watch Gecko for about £20 I have no problem with any company using a Miyota movement I have owned a Kemmner watch with the same movement and aside from it being one of the most pug ugly movements out there I found it very accurate what I cant understand is why anyone would want to put it on display. As for decorated, another company that engraves a rotor and calls it "Decorated" Much like Laco seem to do.

As someone else said, if I wanted a Rolex clone I would just buy a Steinhart. I really do wish Kickstarter projects would concentrate on something original that is going to last rather than a quick profit run of the mill watch.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Food for thought here. Why is the sub homage market so crowded versus other styles ? Why not a Kick starter offering a range of styles including dress and chronograph ? Obviously cost and availability of materials come into it and drive styles along with perceived popularity. But unless a form of cult following is developed surely any attempt to compete in a saturated market is doomed to fail. Don't forget China pump out thousands of Rolex clone watches every year with reasonable quality and movements and less than £100 each here in the UK. Not sure where you see your market in the light of this but wish you well with your ambitions.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

If I need another diver I'll buy a Seiko nothing new here and an inferior movement just another "Microbarand" after free publicity. Think it's time the mods stamped on these freeloaders.

Kev


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

ong said:


> Food for thought here. Why is the sub homage market so crowded versus other styles ? Why not a Kick starter offering a range of styles including dress and chronograph ? Obviously cost and availability of materials come into it and drive styles along with perceived popularity. But unless a form of cult following is developed surely any attempt to compete in a saturated market is doomed to fail. Don't forget China pump out thousands of Rolex clone watches every year with reasonable quality and movements and less than £100 each here in the UK. Not sure where you see your market in the light of this but wish you well with your ambitions.


 Good point. If you're selling the Italian angle, why not make a Panerai homage?


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

KevG said:


> Think it's time the mods stamped on these freeloaders.


 If the `new member' has provided contact details then maybe the post could be moved to the `Official Watch Manufacturers Forum' and the member be told that they have 24/36 hours to pay whatever Roy decides is a fair price for the advertising space or their post gets deleted.


----------



## pegasuswatches (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi,
thanks to your support we have been fully funded receiving 20.000€ in less than 24 hours.
Looking forward for you to have our brand new automatic watches at your wrist =)


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

pegasuswatches said:


> Hi,
> thanks to your support we have been fully funded receiving 20.000€ in less than 24 hours.
> Looking forward for you to have our brand new automatic watches at your wrist =)


 Thank you, mine will be a Tissot.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

apm101 said:


> Good point. If you're selling the Italian angle, why not make a Panerai homage?


 Probably because Panerai are pretty aggressive in protecting their intellectual property whereas Rolex are a little more relaxed about Sub Clones.

On another matter I still think those of you bemoaning the lack of ceramic bezel are barking up the wrong tree. Ceramic isn't remotely vintage in look or feel has major drawbacks from the point of view of shock resistance. The fact that you can get ceramic bezels in £60 Parnis GMT clones suggests to me that it isn't particularly representative of high end watchmaking either. No, IMO ceramic has no place on any watch which attempts to capture (ape) a vintage style.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Another Sub reincarnation or whatsoever...Just boring...


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

pegasuswatches said:


> Hi,
> thanks to your support we have been fully funded receiving 20.000€ in less than 24 hours.
> Looking forward for you to have our brand new automatic watches at your wrist =)


 But no one here did support you, did they?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> But no one here did support you, did they?


 I think they are being cynical. I can suggest an excellent way for them to wind their watches. :wanker:


----------

